# Vote for eldad's hope for paws today!!



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Eldad who has saved countless animals with his organization Hope for Paws is in the running to win a Toyota as a transport vehicle for his organization. Eldad rescued Fiona and has worked with Bronwyne on rescues. PLEASE, PLEASE VOTE TODAY: It's so easy:

On Saturday, May 19th, using the link below:
Toyota 100 Cars for Good on Facebook | Facebook
Follow these steps to vote for us:
1. Click on GO VOTE
2. Click on HOPE FOR PAWS
3. Click on VOTE.
4. Click on CONFIRM
5. Please share on FACEBOOK, and ask your friends to vote too

And please share this info on FB, in e-mails. Any way you can. Thanks.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Great idea posting that here!! Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks for posting this! I think I was going to forget to do this.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I see you can vote daily,hint ,hint!


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

I had trouble getting the vote to work (pc tbl) but finally got it, they are really ahead, good for Eldad!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Is there any other way to vote - I don't do Facebook?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

LoveLucy said:


> Thanks for posting this! I think I was going to forget to do this.


You're very welcome, Lindsay. I'm FBing, tweeting, emailing


michellerobison said:


> I see you can vote daily,hint ,hint!


I think that's true Michelle but I think the put together 5 non-profits a day to vote on and today is the one and only to vote for Eldad's charity. I think it goes on for 100 days and they give a car a day to the organization that wins in the five.


carley said:


> I had trouble getting the vote to work (pc tbl) but finally got it, they are really ahead, good for Eldad!


It was a little tricky. That's why I printed the steps which made it a cinch. 


Malt Shoppe said:


> Is there any other way to vote - I don't do Facebook?


Claire - I looked it up and looks like the only way to vote is through FB. Sorry.:huh:


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

I just voted and it looks like Hope for Paws is in the lead -- by a huge margin.:aktion033:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I voted! Hope for Paws is gonna win big! :chili:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Aww, too bad I can't vote, as I don't do FB either. He has my vote anyway!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Man, I gotta get on FaceBook...


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I knew I had a reason not to cancel FB. Voted and shared.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Man, I gotta get on FaceBook...


Laura, just do it now. It only takes a minute. But, don't give much personal info. Marie warns not to give your year of birth. I had, but wasn't able to change it.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

voted!!:thumbsup:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Sylie said:


> Laura, just do it now. It only takes a minute. But, don't give much personal info. Marie warns not to give your year of birth. I had, but wasn't able to change it.


 
Well, I did it, I signed up and voted. Sue, thanks for the step by step instructions for internet illiterate people like me.

Now, I just have to wait for my 15 yr old son to get home so he can help me do the rest of the stuff on there...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

maltese#1fan said:


> I just voted and it looks like Hope for Paws is in the lead -- by a huge margin.:aktion033:


Thanks, Karen. For some reason I couldn't see the standings.


MoonDog said:


> I voted! Hope for Paws is gonna win big! :chili:


Thanks Robin :chili::chili:


zooeysmom said:


> Aww, too bad I can't vote, as I don't do FB either. He has my vote anyway!


Sorry, Elisabeth. Wish there was another way.


Sylie said:


> I knew I had a reason not to cancel FB. Voted and shared.


Sylvia - truly a great reason


Maidto2Maltese said:


> voted!!:thumbsup:


Thanks Terry :thumbsup:


LuvMyBoys said:


> Well, I did it, I signed up and voted. Sue, thanks for the step by step instructions for internet illiterate people like me.
> 
> Now, I just have to wait for my 15 yr old son to get home so he can help me do the rest of the stuff on there...


Laura - bravo!! Now you know your 15-year-old will be mortified that you're on FB. Just tell him you won't friend him


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Sue, you are so wonderful!!! :wub: And thank you everyone for voting!! This rescue is so dear to my heart :heart::heart:!! They are such a great organization. I hope they win!!! It will be fabulous!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer:Hope for Paws WON!!!!!:cheer: So Eldad will have a bright, shiny Toyota Highlander to rescue more pets in. 

:ThankYou::ThankYou: for voting. :chili::chili:

Please continue to support his cause and also every day you can vote for great non-profits in the Toyota contest on FB. There are five different organizations every day and only one day of voting for each group. Love Toyota!!

https://apps.facebook.com/carsforgood/?ref=ts


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

OMD!!! That is so wonderful!!!! I'm so happy, they deserve it!!!! Thanks for posting Sue!!  I'm training someone today at work so haven't been able to really check in today!! This news makes it a great day today!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:chili::chili::chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bump


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

This is great news!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I was so happy to hear that this time votes made all the difference.:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------

